# Look What I just found



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

I was at Dad's Smoke Shop the other day when Chris said he had gotten something I might like.

When I saw these I was like a kid who just go a Red Rider BB gun.

Now I wonder what to do. Smoke them or hang them on the wall as art.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Smoke one, hang one, and send me the rest!!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

those look yummy


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Those look darn good


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

They look very tastey in deed...... :clap2:


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice pick-up.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I have one of the oscuro's that have been resting for 6 months. I might smoke it for new years.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Cypress said:


> I have one of the oscuro's that have been resting for 6 months. I might smoke it for new years.


Way to end the year on a high note:rockon:


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

never had these before. must be good i guess


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Excellent grab!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Damn those look good.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Camacho Junior said:


> Damn those look good.


DITTO!!! Looks very well crafted. I have some small LFDs I got from Lew and they pack a punch. Very full flavor and great smoke.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

William Wyko said:


> DITTO!!! Looks very well crafted. I have some small LFDs I got from Lew and they pack a punch. Very full flavor and great smoke.


I think you are talking about El Jocko. I love them puppies.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

I'd rather have the Red Rider bb gun!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> I'd rather have the Red Rider bb gun!!


Darren, you will shoot your eye out!!!!!!


----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

That is a good grab. Enjoy.


----------



## z0nar (Jul 23, 2008)

set them down for awwwhhhhiiiiilllllleeeeee

Fresh, they are rather lackluster...at least imho for the price.

But nice pickup! and enjoy


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Those look so so beautiful...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Cypress said:


> Darren, you will shoot your eye out!!!!!!


Next thing you know he'll be running with scissors!


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

z0nar said:


> set them down for awwwhhhhiiiiilllllleeeeee
> 
> Fresh, they are rather lackluster...at least imho for the price.
> 
> But nice pickup! and enjoy


I've only smoked one so far. They're pretty mild for a ligero in my opinion. So I'll let them rest for a while and see how good they get from aging.


----------

